# New owner! My hedgie has diarrhea?!



## turnhiphead (Sep 1, 2012)

I have had my hedgehog for about 2 and a half weeks. Her poop has been pretty normal, sometimes a little green and not the size of her regular poop. Today though, she came out during the day to poop and she had diarrhea, VERY watery and different colours (she pooped twice) I have not seen her poop like this before. Im not really sure what is wrong, I did not feed her anything new or do anything different. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Your poor little girl! My first guess is it would be related to stress or something she ate, but it could be so many things. Canned pumpkin is supposed to help firm up the poops, and pedialyte (not sure of the spelling) helps with dehydration. Its important to make sure she is drinking so she doesn't dehydrate. If it continues for a few days you will probably need to take her to a vet. Good luck!


----------



## turnhiphead (Sep 1, 2012)

Ohh, Alright. Thank you for the reply! I will get her some canned pumpkin and see if it gets better.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Make certain is is plain pumpkin, not seasoned or spiced.


----------

